# Fine White Sand (Rio Negro)



## Moss Man (16 Dec 2007)

For a few of my aquascapes and biotopes I hope to create in the future I want a very fine white powdery sand. It's meant to be a sort of Rio Negro type sand. The ADA catologue has 'Rio Negro Sand' in the substrate section and this is exactly what I'm looking for. Although Aqua essentials don't stock it.

I'm really not looking for the silica/silver/play sand types - a lot finer and lighter.

I know this might be a long shot, but does anyone know where I can buy such sand?


----------



## andy (17 Dec 2007)

You can get sugar fine sand....which is pure white and like dust but i'm not sure if this is meant for marine use and will affect your water conditions.

One downside i found when using this was that it got blown everywhere because it was so fine....even in minimal flow.


----------



## andy (17 Dec 2007)

http://www.stm-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Sand ... arine.html

2nd one down. Don't know how suitable it'll be for FW

Or go to the 4th one down



> Ultra fine marine white 20lb Bag
> Ultra Fine Marine White Sand
> 
> A DSB is great way of helping to export nutrients and increase tank diversity? This ultra white sand is ideal for providing the finest sand particle size. Its allows burrowing snails and fine cukes to pass the sand and keep it in good condition. As a very light sand this is better mixed 40/60 with the Aragonite sand on this page, to give a broader range of particle sizes and some weight.
> ...



OR

http://www.stm-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Substrates.html

Go to the bottom


----------



## Moss Man (17 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the link andy,

I think the fourth one down on the first link looks quite suitable, although I'm slightly worried that it may have some sort of buffering capacities as it looks as if it is designed for the marine aquarium.

It could still be good for atleats 2 of my tanks:- a brackish water bumble bee goby tank and a brackish water desert goby tank.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Moss Man (17 Dec 2007)

I've just e-mailed them, so I just have to wait for a reply...


----------



## andy (18 Dec 2007)

Just seen that you're from Kent....well STM are in Sevenoaks. Pop in and have a chat with Jez or Chris....they're pretty nice blokes.


----------



## Moss Man (19 Dec 2007)

I just got an e-mail back from them and they said that the sand doesn't buffer the tank at all, in fact Chris told me he had used it with softwater fish.

I've never been to STM as I don't really keep marine fish, but maybe I'll go there later on.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## james3200 (19 Dec 2007)

Ive used this stuff before - http://www.seapets.co.uk/product-detail ... y/941.html

Just like ada bright sand which i am using in my latest tank

James


----------

